# First Annual US Theatre Employment Survey



## BenPeoples (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello folks!

We went looking for some employment numbers for the industry and discovered that nobody had them. Without further ado, we present to you the First Annual US Theatre Employment Survey. Please repost and forward: our goal is to reach as many people as possible.

Link here: http://goo.gl/forms/fcbcpDCA2u

Thanks,
Ben Peoples


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 28, 2014)

Done. Thanks for running this survey.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 28, 2014)

How will this data be used? Will it be publicly presented or privately held? What is your purpose and rationale in collecting this information? What is your organization? Sorry if I sound a little antagonistic (I really don't mean to), but I generally like to know the whole story before submitting information online to anyone.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 28, 2014)

I appreciate Strad's concerns, but since they offer to email results to participants, the results will be public, like anything in email.

Let me Google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ben+peoples+pittsburg

Of course curiosity did kill the cat.


----------



## BenPeoples (Oct 28, 2014)

These are all great questions, and honestly being skeptical of random surveys is a good thing in my book:

*How will this data be used?*
However anyone seems to think it's useful. We just think that the data should be available. We're presenting it as the first annual survey, since we also think it would be interesting to run this survey on an annual basis and see how the industry shifts.

*Will it be publicly presented or privately held?*
Publicly presented in two formats:
1. Raw data with any identifying information removed (particularly long-form comments that might be traceable will be removed and Zip code data will be aggregated to Metropolitan Survey Area)
2. Summary data will be presented in whitepaper format. 

We plan to put both of these up on an S3 bucket for anyone to download, but we're also offering to e-mail this data out (so you don't have to remember to go look for it).

*What is your purpose and rationale in collecting this information?*
I reached out to both USITT and PLASA and they do not (and may not be able to) collect this information. IATSE has some of this information for the union side of the business, and trade shows collect similar data (for people who go to trade shows). An industry wide survey is rare, and we wanted the information to be available. 

*What is your organization?*
I'm Ben Peoples. I've been in various parts of the entertainment industry throughout the last 15 years. I'm currently running a for-profit company in Pittsburgh, PA, although this survey is unrelated to my current line of work. 

Does that answer your concerns?

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 28, 2014)

Very much so! And again, I was really just playing Devil's advocate. I did google your name and have to say, your company has some remarkable products. You just can never be too careful these days with giving out info. Thanks!


----------



## porkchop (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting choice to split Feld circus and other circus style shows. I'd certainly buy their other shows being in their own category, but RBB&B is a pretty baseline circus operation.


BillConnerASTC said:


> I appreciate Strad's concerns, but since they offer to email results to participants, the results will be public, like anything in email.
> 
> Let me Google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ben peoples pittsburg
> 
> Of course curiosity did kill the cat.



Let me Google that for you, haha. Fantastic, A+


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 28, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Interesting choice to split Feld circus and other circus style shows. I'd certainly buy their other shows being in their own category, but RBB&B is a pretty baseline circus operation.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me Google that for you, haha. Fantastic, A+



Well, using LMGTFY could be considered a little condescending, but was sure Strad would find the humor in it and not take offense. It is, on the other hand, too bad that there is no need to ask anyone else for information.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 29, 2014)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Well, using LMGTFY could be considered a little condescending, but was sure Strad would find the humor in it and not take offense. It is, on the other hand, too bad that there is no need to ask anyone else for information.



I've actually used LMGTFY on my wife and mother-in-law on several occasions so in any event it was probably justified.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 29, 2014)

Just to clarify, Strad is neither my wife nor mother-in-law. One of us might want to run for election and this just leaves too much fodder.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 29, 2014)

I filled it out I hope the information helps for the greater good.


----------



## BenPeoples (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Thanks to all for taking and sharing the survey -- we reached about 750 people in the 2 weeks the survey ran. 

You can find the results at this rather spare website:

http://survey.benpeoples.com/

You can additionally sign up for a mailing list (link at website) that will announce when we field new surveys. This survey--with some modifications--will continue to be run every October, which will perhaps illuminate trends rather than just the single state of the industry we've presented here.


----------

